
Asynctasks – introduce vscode's build/task system to vim - skywind3000
As vim 8.0 released in 2017, we have got many wonderful plugins like: LSP, DAP and  asynchronous linters. Even things like vimspector which could only been imagined in emacs in the past, now become reality in vim.<p>But vim is still lack of an elegent task system to speed up your inner software development cycle (edit, compile, test). A lot of people are still dealing with those building, testing and deploying tasks in such a primitive or flaky way. Therefor, I decide to create a plugin and introduce vscode&#x27;s task like machanisms to vim.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skywind3000&#x2F;asynctasks.vim
======
skywind3000
clickable link:
[https://github.com/skywind3000/asynctasks.vim](https://github.com/skywind3000/asynctasks.vim)

------
yesenadam
Seems like this should be a Show Hn?

